

NASA tests Linux for spacecraft control - wave
http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS5714800202.html

======
wave
More on Dependable Multiprocessor:
<http://nmp.nasa.gov/st8/tech/eaftc_tech1.html>

The Problem

radiation hardened electronics are extremely expensive and generally are
several generations behind the state of the art of their commercial
equivalents. Since a spacecraft's most precious commodities are mass (weight),
volume, and power, it is difficult to build a modern, powerful, space-going
computer system within acceptable mass, volume and power constraints.

Dependable Multiprocessor experiment is to use a redundant-hardware
architecture and advanced-technology, fault-tolerant software to provide a
computing system able to operate in the space environment.

------
ivankirigin
Linux is already really common at Nasa. This is cool though.

